# Repairing coleman lanterns



## block9 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have an old lantern that loses the tank pressure when you take your thumb off the pump. What can I do to repair this? Can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Do a search on the web and you'll find quite a few sites about fixing Coleman lanterns. Good luck.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

The fix is very simple. You need parts for the pump assembly, usually a new leather washer, maybe rubber now as it has been a long time. You can buy any part or the whole assbly. Do a search ont he internet, I am sure you will find what you need and the lantern will be just like new when you are done.

Wayne


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Don't mean to intrude on your question but I have a latern that while running makes a consistent popping noise and eventually blows the mantels, does anyone having an incite into this problem it's a coleman powerhouse.

thanks


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

dabarra3 said:


> Don't mean to intrude on your question but I have a latern that while running makes a consistent popping noise and eventually blows the mantels, does anyone having an incite into this problem it's a coleman powerhouse.
> 
> thanks


I've found some websites that told you how to troubleshoot your coleman lanterns. They're out there if you do the research.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds like ( 1 ) the fuel cap seal.( O" ) ring is damaged....or ...( 2 ) the ( SEAL ) around the pump plunger needs OILING...there is a small hole on the cap of the pump plunger...that hole is there so you can squirt in a few drops of motor oil...let the oil soak for about 20 minutes .....then work the plunger up and down till you feel good pressure...more than likely it's one of these two things....otherwise......if it's leaking up under the glass...you would get a flame flare up when the lantern is lit.....You did not say if the lantern was lit or not to detect this.....CAREFUL NOW....maybe time for a new Lantern...unless the condition is very good and you feel still has plenty life left......Got one that's 47 years old and still going strong.....


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Sounds like you need a new generator for that one. 

Wayne


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.oldtownyucca.com/coleman/tech/trouble.htm


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You guy's needing help with your coleman lanterns should send a PM to Ozzgood2001 (*member here @M-S.com) he was into repairing these, dont know if he still is or not? Anyhow he fixed up a couple for me!

 For what its worth: 

Take Five - your's sounds like the check valve in the tank/pump well has gone bad.

ih772 - your's sounds like water in the fuel or a bad generator.



dabarra3 said:


> http://www.oldtownyucca.com/coleman/tech/trouble.htm


Thanks dabarra3, I was trying to find my bookmark for this place! 

This is the best place I've ever found for parts, information and tech help!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Burksee said:


> ih772 - your's sounds like water in the fuel or a bad generator.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ih772 said:


> Burksee said:
> 
> 
> > ih772 - your's sounds like water in the fuel or a bad generator.
> ...


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Originally Posted by dabarra3
http://www.oldtownyucca.com/coleman/tech/trouble.htm

Thanks! Gotta love a site from the Yucca Valley.......


----------



## block9 (Jan 7, 2006)

ih772 said:


> Do a search on the web and you'll find quite a few sites about fixing Coleman lanterns. Good luck.


Thanks, i have looked a bit but will try again.


----------



## Bearcode (Jan 25, 2006)

part # 200-6381 check valve assy. Preasure is leaking from check ball that screws into tank.


----------

